# Happy Birthday 728



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

My 728 turned 41 this year. I got it in 1984 from the local dealer with the mower deck,snowblower and tiller for 700.00 . It mowed my yard,blew snow and tilled the garden for five years until I bought a larger garden tractor. Just liked it so much I could not part with the little guy. These days it is retired to just some tilling. Even thou I now have bigger and more modern tractors I still love to get on and dig some dirt. For his birthday he got new top seal,new points and condenser,new spark plug and some new front tires. And he's running real happy.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks to be in very nice shape! What are your plans for the birthday surprise?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Will he share the Birthday Cake? i reckon he could eat a whole one on his own!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wishing you many..many more season 728.

Would 728 be woman,for she looks darn nice for her age.


----------



## mikeywalsh (Dec 5, 2011)

*howdy*

hello im mikey walsh, i live in wisconsin, and i farm with my dad. i have a simplicity 738 8hp, i have recently seized the engine on accident and so i have upgraded the engine to a kohler 13 hp engine, i had some prblems at first with the belt being to tight cause the crankshaft is a little farther back so i have to get a bigger belt. but i wanted to ask yall.. was this a bad thing to do??? i think it might make wear and tear on the transmission. i am also going to do some costomization just for fun lol and that includes changing the muffler to a straight pipe, i mostly use this tractor for the strawberry patch amd garden tillage, thank you


----------

